# D500 release pushed back



## ahsanford (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/5363993130/nikon-d500-wont-ship-until-end-of-april

In a statement: 

_"The camera is actually ready to go. But we now realize that offering a crop camera with ISO to expandable to 1,600,000 was prooooobably a bit rash. Let's face it, we were huffing some really strong paint fumes when we let marketing tuck that little nugget into the release document. So we are simply delaying until April as a cool-down period for sanity's sake. Hopefully by then, birders and sensor fanboys will no longer be in a rabies-like lather about shooting Sasquatch in complete darkness.

Also: Our bad. See you in April. We'll be in hiding until then."_

- A


----------



## Pookie (Feb 4, 2016)

Must be gold flake that $h1t is strong...


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 5, 2016)

Internal upgrade from D500 to D510? Because of ... yet another oil spot on the ISO 1.6 Mio sensor?

Oh no, could not be. It's always only Canon that is delaying products. This must be a hoax


----------

